# How Nat'Geo is THIS shot....



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

Just found this on my camera, I took this while I was in the process of moving out of a house in which I was renting a room (and the woman decided to get back with her ex ...who used to beat her etc...) so I needed to be out of the house in 5hrs... she didnt give me much notice at ALL...

well I literally was running from the truck, to my room...the garage and kitchen and back with whatever I could carry as fast as I could... I had about 2 hrs til I needed to be at work (a deadline I missed by 1 hr... but they didnt mind when I explained ..and called them before)... 

Anyhoo.... through all this rushing, I went to go get my pineapple plant from off of the deck in the back, I had planted the top of a pineapple that I ate a while back in a pot as an experiment to see if it would grow.... I was rushing all over, but when I got to the truck and looked at the plant, there was a lil dude in there looking right back at me!!

To me....this is my nature and my Higher Power telling me to relax; this too shall pass, things will be okay... 


I didnt shrink the pic cause it just doesnt look as good..


----------



## wonderland (Mar 23, 2010)

aww...that's just cute and it made me smile.  thanks for posting this one, ian.


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

no worries!! 

Thats what I posted it for... It made me smile too... I love that shot , Its now my desktop background


----------



## wonderland (Mar 23, 2010)

may i grab it for that same reason?


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

by all means help yourself!!!!


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 23, 2010)

Awwwe.    Look at the little guy. Great pic Ian, you should send that in to a photo contest. Mind if he becomes my new phone background?


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

lol you can display it wherever you would like! 

Hmmmmmmm where would I find a photo contest??


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 23, 2010)

Is that a frog?


----------



## honor435 (Mar 23, 2010)

that is so cute, i would enter it ! reminds me of "dont worry, be happy!"


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

yup! Its a lil green tree frog!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 23, 2010)

Does he still live w/ you? Did you relocate him somewhere?


----------



## April (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank goodness you took the plant with you, he might have been deserted.  Obviously you have good karma to have this little guy helping you out.  He's a frog angel (Tree Angel).

Take care,

April


----------



## Deda (Mar 23, 2010)

SO cute!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow that is an incredible photo you should be working for David Attenborough


----------



## Sibi (Mar 23, 2010)

How frickin cute is that?  Nice little hangout for the little dude.


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

lol he doesnt still live with me... I wish he did lol.... cute lil bugger 

I did relocate him to a tree near my destination though.. he is most definitely a cross-county-critter 

Im glad he wasnt left behind, he was such a cuuuuutie lol !!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

I just submitted it to National Geographic for the photo of the month, maybe it will get published!?!?! lol

anyone know of any photo contests or any other photo of the week places I can submit it to?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 23, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> I just submitted it to National Geographic for the photo of the month, maybe it will get published!?!?! lol
> 
> anyone know of any photo contests or any other photo of the week places I can submit it to?



Best of luck,Ian. You deserve to win with this amazing photo.

In times of stress there are always these serendipitous moments or blessings which are there to uplift our spirits if we only take the time to notice. You took the time and have uplifted others with this beautiful shot.

Thank you


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awwwww thank you 

that was sweet 

Its a constant struggle for me to slow down, It's easy to get caught up in our daily struggles, but what is important is that we can contemplate and take the time to notice the small things, that's how the world speaks to us (at least in my beliefs) and its small things like this lil froggie that hold great power... 

Its all about the little things...


----------



## ewenique (Mar 24, 2010)

That is an amazing photo!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

why thank you


----------



## Hazel (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great pic, Ian. I'd agree that "someone" or "something" was definitely sending you a message.  If this had happened to me, it would make me stop and wonder about what an amazing world we live in and how little time we spend on appreciating the joyous moments that are so fleeting. Cherish the moment.

The little guy certainly has a mellow look.  

I know there are web sites where you can post pictures to share with other people. The sites are set up where some of the pics can be downloaded for free and others can be downloaded for a nominal charge. I found them through Google when I was looking for some pictures of plants. Have you seen these sites?


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 25, 2010)

OH I just loff loff loff him.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 28, 2010)

What a treasure of a photo! I hope some magazine scoops him up, and pays you some bucks for it - it's fabulous!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a stunning photo Ian. He looks like he is holding & munching on your pineapple plant.  :wink:


----------

